# [A] Revolution



## Szyslak (15. April 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> wir, die Allianz Gilde Revolution suchen zur Verstärkung unseres 25er Raids und unseres Spielerpools derzeit noch Verstärkung in folgenden Klassen:
> 
> ...



Stand: 09.09.2008
MfG Szyslak


----------



## Szyslak (21. April 2008)

/push und aktualisiert


----------



## Szyslak (22. April 2008)

/push und aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (28. April 2008)

/push und aktualisiert again


----------



## Szyslak (5. Mai 2008)

/push und aktualisiert


----------



## Szyslak (12. Mai 2008)

/push und aktualisiert


----------



## Szyslak (28. Mai 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> /push und aktualisiert


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (12. Juni 2008)

/again


----------



## Szyslak (23. August 2008)

/update & push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. August 2008)

> - Mind. T6 Niveau equipped! Höheres Equipment von Vorteil.
> - Du solltest deine Klasse beherrschen



Ahahahahaha, wie lustig. Ihr bei Revo nehmt jeden grün equipten und zieht ihn dann bt.
Von Skill der Member ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Szyslak (24. August 2008)

Sprach der Pg von Dedication...

Da du noch nie bei uns warst, hast du schonmal nix zu melden und hast Kp von dem Skill unserer Member. Es sei denn du nimmst unsere Funny 5er Inis zum vergleich wo wir gerne mal was durchdrehen und Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw. wenn wir grün equippte nehmen und diese durch BT ziehen, lässt das nur für unseren Skill sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und das wir von Platz 35 kurzfristig auf Platz zwo in der Gildenrangliste auf unserem Server geschossen sind (jetzt nicht mehr da KaO und TP mehr Illidan Kills vorweisen können) und Kalecgos vor KaO und TP gekillt haben lässt wohl auch für den Erfolg sprechen.. Aber ich nehme dir nichts übel, neider gibt es überall. Flame bitte wen anders voll.
Naja da wäre wir ja eigentlich auch wieder beim Thema "Kiddys und WoW"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (25. August 2008)

WHAT ???

BUSY ?!
WOhoooooo !!!

was geht !!!
best gilde on malygos !!! also mal ganz leise sein @ M1ghtymage

war vor 1 woche oder so bei euch im TS und hab bisschen mit Duce gelabbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war recht lustig =)


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. August 2008)

Beste oder zweite Gilde auf keinen Fall. Und dass ich noch nicht bei euch war, kannst du garnicht sagen, da es nämlich falsch ist.
Und selbst wenn ich nicht bei euch gewesen wäre, ändert das rein garnichts an meiner Aussage.
Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ihr eine schlechte Gilde (erfolgsmäßig) seid. Darin, muss ich leider zugeben, seid ihr meisterhaft. Von einer Kara-Gilde in einigen Monaten zu einer der Besten aufgestiegen. Zu meiner Genugtuung erst, nachdem Moondevil die Gilde verlassen hat.

btw. was ist ein Pg? und zweites btw ich spiele nichtmehr auf Malygos.


----------



## Szyslak (30. August 2008)

/push und aktualisiert!

@mighty: Richtig Lesen und dann antworten.
@b1ubb: Ne nicht beste Gilde, wie gesagt kurzfristig zweitbeste Gilde!


----------



## Szyslak (13. September 2008)

/push & updated


----------

